# Beta Tester needed



## Ezekeel (Nov 13, 2011)

I need one or two beta testers for trying the port of my eXperience app. You will need root access and busybox installed.

Write an email to notezekeel[at]googlemail.com.


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Hmmm. What exactly does this eXperience app do?

Lol never mind got my answer https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=aperture.ezekeel.experience#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDIxMiwiYXBlcnR1cmUuZXpla2VlbC5leHBlcmllbmNlIl0.

Ezekeel, I may test for you. Loved your work on the Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## bicen (Jan 31, 2012)

I'll test.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hunterjackson92 (Jan 17, 2012)

If its not too late I'll test too ?

Sent from my Google Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm down if you need someone. Love your stuff man, id love to be a part of making the magic happen.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

